# Fluval edge 6 gal?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I really kind of wouldnt mind saving up for a few months and getting Moonie this tank so he can come into the living room with us on the end table...does anyone have this tank? experiences, pics? Hows the filter and light for live plants?


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I have it and I love it. The filter is great, you can adjust the outflow to make the current gentle or strong. I like that the filter is hidden. It's been working great with no problems. I recommend getting the pre-filter sponge to protect your bettas fins. I don't know much about aquarium lighting but I can tell you my plants are doing well. I have anubias, crypt. wendtii, and java fern. One problem with the lighting is that all of the lights are in the center of the tank so plants towards the outter edges don't get as much light. I've just kept my plants centered. 

Here is a pic. I've replaced a few of the plants and centered them since this pic but it looks pretty much them same now.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

MsGita said:


> I have it and I love it. The filter is great, you can adjust the outflow to make the current gentle or strong. I like that the filter is hidden. It's been working great with no problems. I recommend getting the pre-filter sponge to protect your bettas fins. I don't know much about aquarium lighting but I can tell you my plants are doing well. I have anubias, crypt. wendtii, and java fern. One problem with the lighting is that all of the lights are in the center of the tank so plants towards the outter edges don't get as much light. I've just kept my plants centered.
> 
> Here is a pic. I've replaced a few of the plants and centered them since this pic but it looks pretty much them same now.


This looks lovely!

OP some people find it difficult to access the inside of this tank.

It has a special net bc of the access issues.

If you're the kind of person who likes to work inside the tank, you might want one with a fully removable cover.

The Fluval Spec V is a little cheaper and has a fully removable cover. However it it a narrower footprint. I love mine, but only have shrimp and snails in it. The filter is strong and needs modification for a betta.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

is it easy to modify the filter in this tank with foam?


----------

